# Warm Cup of Get It On



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley*

*Attack At Dawn - February Special Details HERE.*

*Duck Hunting*

With shooters coming from much colder climates than ours, it's neat to see the 1600 Gram Thinsulate waders and Mickey Mouse boots coming out of the bags here in Texas. Capt. Matt Raley was sporting his yesterday and he reported being quite "toasty" while afield on the morning schedule. For the rest of us, it's breathable waders, maybe digging the 5mm neoprene's out; some UA Cold Gear; and a cup of "let's get it on"!

*Broken Patterns & Rising Water*

Weather catalysts have continued to produce "pattern shooting" for our guests. Things slow up as the patterns break or disentegrate but overall the lulls have still been productive. One of the slower shoots produced a banded Pintail with a 6" stinger, a trophy highly sought after by our long time guests Kenny W. from MD.

*Check dates and inquire at **http://www.seadriftbayfishing.com/Calendar*

Like us on *Facebook* or Pin us on* Pinterest *and we promise to "love you back"!

*Capt. Kris Kelley*
*Castaway Lodge*
*1-888-618-4868 *
*www.seadriftbayfishing.com*
*Facebook: Castaway Lodge*
*Pinterest: Castaway Lodge *


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Changing times, pictured are a couple of young gals on their first duck hunt with their dad. They wanted to jump in and clean some ducks and they did a fine job. That's good to see for the health and future of the sport.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Carved Cork by Adam Hamrick*

Here are some recent arrivals of our new hand carved cork decoys by Adam Hamrick. Truly stunning....


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

and a few more from recent days.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Hog pictures taken on a combination duck/hog shoot. We are shooting GEN 3 Nightvision on these hunts. Pretty neat stuff.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*The Perils of Puff Mud*

Rapid warm up is probably going to produce some monster fog, we'll see what it looks like in the morning. Another cold front on Saturday should be a catalyst for more good shooting. Goose hunting on the agenda along with plenty of face-offs over the decoys for ducks.

*Castaway Young Guns*

Pictured is my son Stephen up to his waist in puff mud with about 2" of water over it when he hit a bad spot jerking the decoys on a recent shoot. Puff mud is like a bottomless silt seam which is our equivalent to marsh quicksand. This tough young buck wasn't going anywhere until the airboat got around the corner to get him. Under dire circumstances, one has to crawl out and that's no fun but we've all had to do it. After Capt. James made it around the corner and jerked him out, he picked up the rest of the blocks but avoided the bad spot.

The other day Justice Cunningham hit a similar bad spot off a point near a bayou and Capt. James had to jerk him out. These young guys are strong in the mud as you can get but puff mud will grab even the strongest and render them immobile. Another one of our young guns, Kolten Braun put forth an effort that we've never seen accomplished. With very little if any water in this particular lake, Kolten set out to pick up downed ducks that had drifted across. He walked across the entire lake (unbelievable given the bottomless quagmire) and made it to the other side before tossing his Cinammon rolls.

We've got a great crop of young guns coming into their own and learning to appreciate the effort and artistry of our waterfowl hunting heritage.

*Capt. Kris "Double K" Kelley*


----------

